# Wolf Run Saugeye



## BDSmith66 (Jun 12, 2015)

Not asking for secret spots or favorite lures, I was just wondering if anyone on here has ever caught Saugeye at Wolf Run. I have fished there a lot, but never for Saugeye. I know the ODNR has stocked them and was wondering if it was worthwhile to target them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah usually catch one or two everytime out fishing for bass this Time of year or earlier. Most of the time they are nice fish 20 to 24 inch fish. Jerkbaits and cranks.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's one of the most underrated saugeye lakes around. Not many target saugeye there and it holds some nice fish.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

There are in there no doubt. I spend a week there every year and always get a few nice ones (18-22 inches) every year. They seem to be skinnier than in a lot of other lakes in the SE though. Cranks are always a good choice.


----------



## BDSmith66 (Jun 12, 2015)

Really appreciate the comments. I fish mostly from my kayak and have been going to Seneca, but there is just too much lake to cover. I like fishing Wolf Run and have caught some decent bass there, but no saugeye. I try to be respectful of the boaters on the lake by not tying up the ramp and staying out of their way. Just wanted to target another species. Thank you all.


----------

